

3D Conway's Game of Life in a point cloud - wwwtyro
http://wwwtyro.github.io/conway3d.js

======
dave_sullivan
That's really cool, although it is hard for me to visualize (ie, see through
the cloud into its components). I saw a video on youtube somewhere where
someone did a 3d cellular automata in minecraft. It just kind of grew and took
over everything. This is the video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNypW-
aSCmE>

~~~
wwwtyro
Thanks! If you maximize the resolution and particle opacity parameters while
minimizing the particle size, it's much more discreet.

~~~
dave_sullivan
Wow, now _that's_ cool!

~~~
wwwtyro
Thanks! I keep hearing that. Perhaps I should change the defaults.

~~~
xk_id
ditto! good thing I didn't give up before I discovered this configuration.

